# Tecumseh H60???????



## RANGER589 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hello Everyone.:wave: I found this site trying to find an answer to my question.

I have a Tecumseh H60 series engine on a Ariens sno-blower. I would like to either repair the engine or get a replacement engine for the snowblower.

The model # on the plate says H60 T536? or H60 T538? or H60 7536 ?or H60 7538? 

It was hard to read.

Also, the serial number is 3283 05269? again, I'm not sure.

Can anyone help me I.D. this engine? Also, Anyone know what would be a good engine to replace it with. I would like to up engine if possible to 7 or 8 H.P.

It is a horizontal shaft and the shaft is approx. 3/4 " dia. x 2 7/8 " length 

Thank you, Todd.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

You can go to www.smallenginewarehouse.com and find a replacement engine, just select the repower tab. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## RANGER589 (Feb 11, 2011)

geogrubb said:


> You can go to www.smallenginewarehouse.com and find a replacement engine, just select the repower tab. Have a good one. Geo


Thanks Geo. I went there but I didn't check out the repower tab. I'll do that now.

I would still like to know what Tecumseh I have and how old it is. I'm wondering as well if it is the original engine for the blower.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Here is the manual to cover your engine. Have a good one. Geo

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Go to this site for a lot of Ariens information.It was put together by a fellow forum member named Scott.

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/


----------



## RANGER589 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks Geo and Grunt! Semper Fi!!!


----------

